
Jannie Duncan: “Beautiful Human” or Fugitive Killer? - simion314
https://narratively.com/jannie-duncan-beautiful-human-or-fugitive-killer/
======
jchw
In many ways, quite harrowing, and makes me wonder what kinds of stories we'll
be looking back on in a new light in the coming decades. What I'd love to know
is whether the jury truly thought they were acting in good faith or not. When
you realize just how absolutely deluded humans can be, it makes you wonder how
deluded _you_ are... and if you can ever truly overcome it.

------
simion314
It is a long but interesting story, the author has is initial assumptions and
digging into the story to find more details he realizes that he was completely
wrong, all the press and society were wrong.

------
RickJWagner
If she didn't kill him, he may have killed her. They were a tempestuous
couple.

But that doesn't mean she and her friends had the right to kill him. Murder is
murder.

~~~
nate_meurer
It wasn't murder, and they weren't a "tempestuous" couple. He was a wife
beater and she was a beaten wife.

According to the article, all three defendants stated that Orell fell or
jumped from the car while trying to assault them, the distinction being
uncertain due to his inebriated state.

That's aside from Orell's long and well-established history of injuring his
wife and promising to kill her. Nothing in the story gives us any reason to
doubt her account or those of the witnesses.

------
Bordalo
Growing up with a violent and abusive father who, at the same time, was a
darling of society, I'm not so convinced, that Jannie Duncan was just a poor
victim of circumstances.

Sociopaths have the talent to fool the people around them about their true
nature. But behind closed doors and towards their spouses and children the
mask comes off.

To me it seems like the author is willing to value some of his findings
differently, merely because as a "black female who stood against a white-led
prosecution" his subject is high on the contemporary so-called "oppression
pyramid".

